# Converse/ Chucks Alternatives



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

I've concluded that Converse Chuck Taylors are no longer simply not worth the price for what you get in terms of quality (thanks, Nike!). What are some quality traditional canvas athletic shoe alternatives? I find Sperry's canvas offerings aesthetically unappealing. Nor am I interested in some designer's "reimagining" of the concept, like you see with the reconstituted PF Flyers. Any suggestions?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*Jack Purcells*

​


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Jack Purcells, Tretorn canvas tennis shoes and Adidas Rod Lavers.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

Reddington said:


> *Jack Purcells*
> 
> ​
> ​


Actually, it was a pair of Jack Purcells that prompted this post. All my Converse seem to split near where the rubber toe joins the canvas at some point. This latest pair seemed to do it waaay prematurely (after less than 6 months), and much worse than any of my older pairs.



Ron_A said:


> Tretorn canvas tennis shoes and Adidas Rod Lavers.


I'll take a look at these. My first impression is that, again, both look like they've been "modernized," i.e. a lot of padding on the inside of the shoe (which I can't stand and turned me to Chucks in the first place). I don't have a problem with Chuck Taylors or Jack Purcells in the abstract. I just wish somebody still made them without cutting corners.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

OK, Ron_A, I stand corrected. It looks like Tretorn definitely makes an all canvas and rubber shoe. I will definitely be checking these out. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Victor123 (Jun 18, 2008)

Some people like the Lacoste ones, a bit pricey though.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

I think Tretorn is still making great shoes for the money, although the lining of their sneakers and canvas shoes has changed since I first got some in the 70's. Not quite as good for sockless wear but still well-made. These days they seem to still be a good shoe, often on sale (places like Zappos.com, etc.) and they definitely have lasted me a lot longer than anything from Converse's products in the last decade.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

Zot! said:


> Actually, it was a pair of Jack Purcells that prompted this post. All my Converse seem to split near where the rubber toe joins the canvas at some point. This latest pair seemed to do it waaay prematurely (after less than 6 months), and much worse than any of my older pairs.


Strange, I've had a pair now for 3 years and other than needing to be cleaned/scrubbed, mine are just fine. Of course this is only ancedotal.

Also the extra padding on the inside is a plus for my, unlike the Chucks the Jacks have arch support which I need as I have high arches.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I got my first pair of All-Stars in the mid-50's and have owned at least one pair continuously since then. A pair of black high tops currently resides in my closet; however, it's more nostalgia now as I have gone exclusively to leather shoes over the past few years.

Just this morning I ordered a new pair of sneakers. I started to go with the leather version of the All-Star, but instead opted for a pair of Adidas Stan Smith's. I've never had a pair of Stan Smith's so we'll see what they are like.

Cruiser


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Quay said:


> I think Tretorn is still making great shoes for the money, although the lining of their sneakers and canvas shoes has changed since I first got some in the 70's. Not quite as good for sockless wear but still well-made.


Agreed. Old Tretorns were lined with terrycloth. This was nice at first, but tended to wear thin pretty quickly. The older ones seemed narrower (at least visually) compared to the newer versions, and I actually prefer the newer ones. I always wear mine sockless.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Where do you get your Tretorns?


What's the "classic"m odel anyways? the nylites? or those tennis ones (forget the name--I think they were worn in "Strangers on a Train").


Were Lavars/Smiths originally canvas?
They look alright to me, but a little too much like those "adidas superstars" everyone wears.
Now that I don't run around so much, I've found I prefer canvas sneakers.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Where do you get your Tretorns?


I ordered mine from Amazon a couple of years ago. They're available from several online sources, including directly.



> What's the "classic"m odel anyways? the nylites?


The Nylite, in canvas.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I have been very tempted by the PF Flyers Bob Cousy model. It's based on the actual shoes from back in the day.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

AlanC said:


> I have been very tempted by the PF Flyers Bob Cousy model. It's based on the actual shoes from back in the day.


I must admit that I'm leaning towards the Center Lo:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/i...image?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&img=RGHT&color_name=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/i...image?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&img=MAIN&color_name=1

BTW: does anybody know if these tend to run a 1/2 size over like Converse?


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

jph712 said:


> Strange, I've had a pair now for 3 years and other than needing to be cleaned/scrubbed, mine are just fine. Of course this is only ancedotal.
> 
> Also the extra padding on the inside is a plus for my, unlike the Chucks the Jacks have arch support which I need as I have high arches.


As an update, reading your response motivated me to try on a pair of Chucks I had mothballed. I've got to say, part of the problem is I never really warmed to the Jack Purcells. Even with both types broken in, the Chucks are like "going home again." I don't like the way the Jacks have that lip around the opening that grabs you around the ankle. Also, out of curiosity, do they tend to run 1/2 size larger like Chucks as well (I just assumed this when I bought them, but maybe I've been wearing a pair of shoes 1/2 size too small all this time!)?

I really am getting excited about trying the PF Flyers, though.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Zot! said:


> I've concluded that Converse Chuck Taylors are no longer simply not worth the price for what you get in terms of quality (thanks, Nike!).


I've come to the same conclusion. I won't be replacing the ones I have but I'm not sure what I'll switch to next.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

^Yikes! Thanks for reminding me to proofread my proofreading.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm tempted to get the P.F. Flyers too, since Chucks have changed for the worse just in the time I last had a pair (seven years ago!).

I might suggest Vans Old Skool sneakers. I realise they're technically new designs, but they have a pretty damn clean appearance. My pair held up for a few years admirably and were super comfortable.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

a few Vans styles currently being made originated in the 60s and 70s.

They have always been more durable than Chucks, at least in my experience.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh? I was under the impression they were simply "old school" styled, not necessarily from an earlier time. Thanks for the info.

As much as I hate the modern Vans sneakers with the overfilled tongue and overdesigned exterior (I'm told these are necessarily for skateboarding professionally), I love the Old Skool offerings. Right now I've got a pair of Airwalk sneakers that are slip-on style much like one the Vans Old Skool designs. I'll probably get another pair with laces though.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes, many of the modern Vans are designed for skateboarding. The old ones were too, but after a time companies like Vans and such began to think of ways to make shoes more durable as skateboarding is very hard on shoes. 

The padded tongue is for comfort and the area around the toe and outer sides of the shoes is reinforced with multiple layers of material, sometimes with a thin layer of rubber in between. This is because virtually every trick in modern skateboarding requires that the skateboarder tilt and drag one of his feet across the griptape on the top of the skateboard. The griptape is basically black 80-100 grit sandpaper which destroys shoes. 

The following Vans styles have been around for awhile. The most recent of these styles (The Half Cab - there was also a "regular" or "Full Cab" at one point - Cab refers to Steve Caballero, the professional skateboarder) came out in the 80s, I believe.



(the regular black and white checkerboard ones)


----------



## Runfellow (Jun 9, 2008)

CTs have never been that high of quality, before or after Nike. I sold them for a long time, and people I think have a tendency to remember things like what shoes they wore (apparently they were just about the ONLY basketball shoe back in the day, as 10,000+ guys have told me) with a soft focus lens.

Not trying to be a jerk, but I strongly recommend going against the Vans, old school or not. I sold those too, and while you shouldn't care what people think about your clothes, it's kind of like your grandma wearing Phat Farm shoes. If you have a really wide foot or something and don't mind looking like a skater kid, go for it, otherwise I think there are many other options that look and feel better. Jovan, if that's your thing though, go for it; it's not my business what you wear.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Topsider said:


> I ordered mine from Amazon a couple of years ago. They're available from several online sources, including directly.


There are also some Tretorn stores. DC has one; in Georgetown....its actually part of the Puma store on Wisconsin Ave, as Puma owns them now.


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

Spring Court would be a much less ubiqidous than the Converse. These are French shoes, if I remember right. John Lennon famously wore these on the cover of Abby Road.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I'm not a skater, but the simple charm of these is undeniable:










I always associate Vans with that classic stoner Jeff Spicoli.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

PennGlock said:


> Spring Court would be a much less ubiqidous than the Converse. These are French shoes, if I remember right. John Lennon famously wore these on the cover of Abby Road.


Definitely Spring Court. Love mine.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

paper clip said:


> I'm not a skater, but the simple charm of these is undeniable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed. Those are pretty nice. Other shoe makers make something similar, but I have more experience with Vans so... I may get a pair.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

paper clip said:


> I always associate Vans with that classic stoner Jeff Spicoli.


"That was my skull! I'm sooooo wasted...!"


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

Zot! said:


> I must admit that I'm leaning towards the Center Lo:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/i...image?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&img=MAIN&color_name=1
> BTW: does anybody know if these tend to run a 1/2 size over like Converse?


They don't. I wear an 11 in Chucks and a 11.5 in Flyers


----------

